# The "books"



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

That's it.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Book 1 is anybody who lives in that jurisdiction AND completed an approved apprenticeship. IEC's apprenticeship is approved, not sure about ABC's, unless its just the lowvoltage one.

Peter D, don't bother signing when times are bad, but if you sign when times are good and good help is needed, you may find a home.

Hell, my hillbilly cousin is a lifer, and he came in on Book 4 (from out of town and did not complete an approved apprenticeship, in other words he just has the license.)


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Peter D, don't bother signing when times are bad, but if you sign when times are good and good help is needed, you may find a home.


Did you miss the part where I said I was a non-union hack? :blink:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> Hell, my hillbilly cousin is a lifer, and he came in on Book 4 (from out of town and did not complete an approved apprenticeship, in other words he just has the license.)





Peter D said:


> Did you miss the part where I said I was a non-union hack? :blink:


He thinks you are his "hillbilly cousin". :laughing:

And you are not a non-union hack, you are one of *"The other 92.5%"* of electricians that don't have to pay union dues.:whistling2:

Carry On...that is all.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

John said:


> And you are not a non-union hack, you are one of *"The other 92.5%"* of electricians that don't have to pay union dues.:whistling2:


Yup, no dues, no books, no union meetings...life is good.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Yup, no dues, no books, no union meetings...life is good.


Do you want to join? :jester:

View attachment 1234


No dues, no books and no union meetings...I promise.:thumbup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

John said:


> Do you want to join? :jester:
> 
> View attachment 1234
> 
> ...


That looks familiar. :whistling2:

Sign me up. :jester:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

John said:


> Do you want to join? :jester:
> 
> View attachment 1234
> 
> ...


Do you at least have hootenannys?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

John said:


> Do you want to join? :jester:
> 
> View attachment 1234
> 
> ...


Do I have to be a member of the NUUNUE (Non-Union Union of Non-Union Electricians) first to join up?


I'd love to join! When do I not get my card?


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Do I have to be a member of the NUUNUE (Non-Union Union of Non-Union Electricians) first to join up?
> 
> 
> I'd love to join! When do I not get my card?


I don't think they send them until you don't pay your dues. Better pony up and put that money in your pocket if you wanna go to the hootenannys


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> I don't think they send them until you don't pay your dues.....


 
Well, shoot. I haven't paid them for years. Maybe I've been a member all these years and never knew it.




MF Dagger said:


> .....Better pony up and put that money in your pocket if you wanna go to the hootenannys


 
Gosh, that sounds like fun. I wonder if the lemmenaide'll be spike next time.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Do I have to be a member of the NUUNUE (Non-Union Union of Non-Union Electricians) first to join up?


Only if you didn't go through the apprenticeship. It's easy though...the apprenticeship only takes a week.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Only if you didn't go through the apprenticeship. It's easy though...the apprenticeship only takes a week.


 
Lessee, that's 40 hours, right?

Now, I subtract my half-hour lunch periods (that's 2.5 hours for the week) and I'm down to 37.5 hours.

I get two 15-minute breaks every day, so now it's 35 hours.

Another hour every morning to lay out the days work..... 30 hours.

An hour at the end of the day cleaning up and doing paperwork...... it's now 25 hours.

Dang, this is sounding better and better all the time! :laughing:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Did I mention that there will be a free tee shirt for anybody that signs up?:thumbsup:


View attachment 1236


----------



## Kevin.fitz (Oct 22, 2021)

I do… what’s the process for Looking to get into electrical line work for a union?


John said:


> Do you want to join? :jester:
> 
> View attachment 1234
> 
> ...


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

You need to ask Peter D.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

backstay said:


> You need to ask Peter D.


Is that so?


----------

